# Question About Image Sizeing



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

At the moment I resize my photos using the windows resizer, this makes the image web screen friendly 640 x 480, but reduces the file size a lot so quality suffers, can I change the dimentions of my photos without losing the quality? Ta.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you use any photo processing?? photoshop, Elements etc etc??, what camera you got?? do you use raw, Jpeg, Tiff??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Nursey....

Canon D30SLR Jpeg on 'large' camera setting, and I use Coral 8 as my processing software...Im not very familiar with it though









Cheers

J


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i use psp myself, heres a freebee resizer you can try tho resizer


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Here is the website for a freebie that I've been using for years

http://axiomx.com/

Easy to use and renames files for you. Other free stuff at the home page. So far, no spyware on their site.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jase, I use Photoshop Elements and it works much better than MS Photo Editor or the re-sizer built into my photo host (Photobucket).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rondeco said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > GIMP - it's free and even professionals rate it on a par with Adobe Photoshop.
> ...


Oh Happy Days with the GIMP ---> Playing with the GIMP









(these were my pre-electric days







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jason,

What ever software you use to resize, if it is half decent, it will have various resampling algorithms for lessening image degradation on different types of image. It's worth trying them all...until you know which is best for your situation and set up.

Screenshot below shows Resize screen for Paint.NET, and the dropdown list shows the resampling algorithms.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> rondeco said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Cheers Chris, to be honest Im confused







All I want to do is save my images to a web site friendly size ( physical height / width etc ) without loosing quality







It seems if the file size is large the dimentions are large on screen, if the file is small it is smaller etc...I want a larger file size but smaller looking picture....Or am I being slow..?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

does this help Jase?

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/digit...e_resizing.html

or this

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials...ize-for-web.htm

what I do is try to shoot on the small picture setting and half fill the viewfinder with the watch and then hopefully i don't have to re size much.

If I do re size I always sharpen to some degree

When saving use save as and there should be an option to control the amount of compression.

I must admit I haven't used coral much


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Chris and PG, much clearer...Ill have a play around and see whats up


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

If I can make a suggestion. Try ACDSee Photomanager 9. It has red eye fix all the lil extras you need, is an excellent viewer and will do everything you need. If you are making these for a web page you can also export to html using an index contact sheet and have small thumbnails that will enlarge if clicked on or simply reduce the pictures to whatever size you need. It is so simple to use.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I use the GIMP and set the resize to a size smaller than my photo host (Photobucket). Photobucket will resize for you at various settings (800x600 by default) but does make a bit of a hash of it. I size down to 750 wide with GIMP using the 'Cubic Interpolation' setting in the 'Scale Image' menu. It gives a very accurate image. To get a good sized-down image you need a good interpolation algorithm, which some more basic editors don't have. The GIMP is also available (free) for Windows and runs fine. I have not found it any harder to master than any other editor and it is very powerful.

Other Windows programs I have used and liked include Paint Shop Pro and Adobe Elements.


----------

